

Ask HN: Weird Interview Process? - throwaway_2201

I&#x27;m a recent college graduate in the processing of interviewing for a major tech company in Silicon Valley. Recently I had my onsite interview (they flew me across the US) and it mostly went well (especially with the senior management), however I only performed so-so on a few of the coding questions - in particular, one of the questions that came from my direct future boss.<p>The recruiter has informed me that my future boss would like to do an additional phone interview next week - I guess he was concerned that I had too many nerves during the onsite. The upcoming phone call will be purely technical, and they would like to discus my past work and discuss some code I have on Github.<p>My questions:<p>- is this common? A phone interview after onsite?<p>- Are they interested in me, but just want to buy time to interview another candidate later this week?<p>- A lot of my code on Github is from past class projects, so it&#x27;s not super clean or necessarily &quot;production-quality&quot;. Should I clean this code up to show what I have learned since creating it? Any other advice&#x2F;feedback? Thanks.
======
RogerL
I've done this in two different contexts.

One, when you fly somebody out there is often a fixed amount of time to
interview them. People run long, etc., and you just don't get enough time to
really dig into their skill set. But I liked them, and just want to finish
what I started.

Two, things didn't necessarily go so well in the interview, or somebody else
raised an issue ("did you ask about XXX - they seemed vague on it?" "No, I
didn't") that I want to follow up on.

One way or another you don't have enough information to make a decision about
the person, but you are still interested.

If you do futz with your github I'd recommend doing it in a deliberate and
proactive way. Instead of just checking in changes, maybe fork or branch it,
do the work, and far more importantly, document what you did. Then tell the
company you'd like to talk about this project and talk about what you have
learned, and how you are working on self improvement. I don't care if somebody
doesn't know something; I do care whether they have the drive to learn,
because this job is often drinking from a fire hose. Also, I'd be very
impressed with somebody who is thinking about things like how to best present
themselves, that take initiative to try to solve my problems, where the
problem in this case is how do I accurately measure this person in a short
time period. If you try to do that, I'm going to want to hire you.

------
WestCoastJustin
Don't stress. If they are talking to you, then that is a good sign, and they
flew you out -- so they must see something in you. You might want to review
your code on Github, so that you can address questions, off the top of your
head. I wouldn't change though. I highly suspect they just want to see if you
know where you could have improved, etc. Rather than being some seasoned
superstar who never makes mistakes. So a review on your part, then you can
make comments about how you would change things now that you know more, etc.

Here is some general job search advice. Job hunting is more of a machine gun
approach, where you try and shoot lots of things, rather than a sniper. I
guess what I mean is, research and apply to 10 jobs, then you have a choice,
and are not stressed if someone is being weird. Use excel or something, track
your progress, write custom cover letters, do your research about the company,
etc. When you don't have a job, job hunting is your job, so spend your time
wisely and try and make good shots. You have the control. This will likely
lead you to negotiate harder, appear to have more confidence, etc. In the long
run, if you don't get it, there are tons of other opportunities out there. I
once applied and was eventually hired for a public sector job, it took around
6 months to land it, tons of interviews, tests, phone calls, emails, security
screening, etc. At the end, I just wanted the entire thing to be over with,
one way or the other, so this phone call seems pretty minor, and I wouldn't
stress too much.

~~~
throwaway_2201
Thanks, that's good to hear. I figured they could have just rejected me by now
if they weren't interested, since I have imagine they have a huge pipeline of
candidates.

Talking about improvements should be easy. Every time I look back at code from
6 months ago, I notice things that I don't like, which I assume means I am
just improving all the time.

------
brandonb
I think your diagnosis is basically correct -- they like you, but got mixed
signals during the interview, so they're essentially offering a "re-do" of one
of the interviews.

It's not the usual process, but sometimes companies do it. Candidates
sometimes come in nervous, or sleep-deprived, or sick, or they just perform
awesome in some interviews and bomb one or two. There's a lot of inherent
variance in the interview process and this is one way to make sure candidates
who are close to the boundary get a fair chance.

I think cleaning up your Github code (comments, good method names, unit tests)
is a good idea--it can only help show that you can produce clean code and you
want the job.

------
JSeymourATL
> is this common? A phone interview after onsite?

Yes, happens all the time. You'll want to address and alleviate any potential
concerns they may have. BTW, this is a 2-way dialogue. Have additional
questions ready for him.

> Are they interested in me, but just want to buy time to interview another
> candidate later this week?

It's safe to assume they are speaking with a few very strong finalist
candidates. They are trying to determine A) Skills, can you do the job. B)
Motivation, will you do the job. C) Fit, can they live with you.

It's OK to tell the hiring executive you felt your performance was sub-
optimal. Blame it on rookie nerves. But you're very glad to have a follow-up
conversation, because you felt this opportunity is a great match.

------
kleer001
Could be good, could be bad. They might have already decided they want to hire
you, they might be on the fence, they might have already decided against you.
In the end getting hired is mostly a black box. Hundreds of resumes go in one
end and a single employe comes out the other.

------
jason_slack
Maybe branch your GitHub so you retain the original and a "clean up with what
I know now" branch.

They still like you or they would have just sent you a "Dear John" letter.

------
brudgers
Consider it this way, if you were hiring someone for many thousands of
dollars, would it make sense to talk to them more than once?

~~~
mtmail
We got told a bad hire (somebody who leaves after training, e.g. 2-3 months)
costs the company $50.000. Time, resources plus finding a new person. So
they'll rather make more phone calls than have any doubts.

------
fandawg195
i'd take it as a positive response since they want to talk to you again or if
not you would have been outta the game. good luck on the next interview!

